# Going Back To Germany



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello Everyone, 

I wasn't sure if I was going to post this or not, but then I thought: "Why not?"

I received word a few weeks ago that I received a really prestigious and hard-to-get fellowship from a really big-deal archive in Germany which will enable me to go back to Germany for six months, starting in June. I'll be able to work on my dissertation exclusively for six months without any other commitments such as TAing or teaching or having to find a real job. I get paid a monthly salary, in euros.

This is a really big deal for me. One of my biggest problems is trying to sell myself to people who are going to evaluate me and judge my work and abilities. I worked really hard on the proposal. Most people get rejected the first time they apply for it. My own advisor got rejected three times before she got hers. This was the second time I applied for it. I had a chance of getting rejected, getting only three months, or getting all six months. And they gave me six! 

:banana

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

That is excellent, Kelly. I would love to move to Berlin or Hamburg, in the future. I have a deep passion for German film and especially music.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Way to go Kelly! :banana :clap :banana :clap :banana


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice! Where in Germany are you going to ?


----------



## ingrid (Feb 24, 2008)

congratulations! this is the sort of thing i ought to have pursued (in a different language area). it sounds wonderful, good luck with all.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks, everyone. I really appreciate it. :group

Slothrop, what kind of music and movies do you like? I've got some German music and I've seen a few movies, but I'm always looking for more.



ThomP said:


> Nice! Where in Germany are you going to ?


Wolfenbüttel, near Braunschweig, in Niedersachsen. I was there last October and now I'm going back. It's the home of Jägermeister. In fact, Jägermeister funds my fellowship. 

Where are you from? (Don't worry if you don't want to say.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Will we still see you on the forum like before? 
Congratulations on the fellowship! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

Kelly said:


> ThomP said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Where in Germany are you going to ?
> ...


Nice. Not far to Hanover and Hamburg, too



> Where are you from? (Don't worry if you don't want to say.)


I'm from Trier, oldest city in Germany (That is, if the universe has a bright center, Trier is farthest away from it  )


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Good for you, Kelly! 

I've been in Germany a couple of times. Last time just a month ago, when I was in Kiel. A year ago I also visited Berlin, which surely is a beautiful city.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

:clap :clap Good for you, Kelly. :clap :clap 

Hope you can still stop in and visit here.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks again, everyone. :group

I hope to still have internet access. I know it's available in some of the housing at the archive.



ThomP said:


> I'm from Trier, oldest city in Germany (That is, if the universe has a bright center, Trier is farthest away from it  )


I know two people from last summer who are in Trier right now, at the university.

I went to Hannover when I was there before, but not Hamburg. Hopefully, I'll get to go when I go back.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Kelly said:


> Thanks, everyone. I really appreciate it. :group
> 
> Slothrop, what kind of music and movies do you like? I've got some German music and I've seen a few movies, but I'm always looking for more.


I'm mainly into avant-garde and experimental music, and Germany has produced a huge amount of pioneers in that regard. I'd go as far as saying it is my favourite nation in musical terms. Bands like Can, Faust, Neu!, Einstürzende Neubauten, Chrome, Cluster, Amon Düül II, and Kraftwerk are some of the most important artists of all-time. There's also an insane ambient electronic scene in Berlin and other cities. Oval, Mouse on Mars, and many others have come from Germany. The music scene alone almost has me on my way.

As far as film goes, I'm very interested in New German Cinema (1970s), which is heavily centred on "coming to terms with" the past atrocities of Germanic history, rather than glossing over them, as many post-war film-makers did. Fassbinder, Wenders, Schlondorff, and many other greats were involved in that scene. There's also some great modern German cinema from directors like Fatih Akin (themed around Turkish-German relations). I'd check out Im Juli, Goodbye Lenin!, The Lives of Others, and Die Edukators to start.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Congratulations on your good fortune, Kelly. :banana


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations Kelly! :banana 

Hope you will keep in touch from Germany.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Way to go!! :boogie


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Slothrop said:


> I'm mainly into avant-garde and experimental music, and Germany has produced a huge amount of pioneers in that regard. I'd go as far as saying it is my favourite nation in musical terms. Bands like Can, Faust, Neu!, Einstürzende Neubauten, Chrome, Cluster, Amon Düül II, and Kraftwerk are some of the most important artists of all-time. There's also an insane ambient electronic scene in Berlin and other cities. Oval, Mouse on Mars, and many others have come from Germany. The music scene alone almost has me on my way.
> 
> As far as film goes, I'm very interested in New German Cinema (1970s), which is heavily centred on "coming to terms with" the past atrocities of Germanic history, rather than glossing over them, as many post-war film-makers did. Fassbinder, Wenders, Schlondorff, and many other greats were involved in that scene. There's also some great modern German cinema from directors like Fatih Akin (themed around Turkish-German relations). I'd check out Im Juli, Goodbye Lenin!, The Lives of Others, and Die Edukators to start.


I'm going to trust your judgement! You listed three of my favorite movies that I've already seen (Im Juli, Goodbye Lenin, and The Lives of Others.) Plus, I've seen a Fatih Akin movie (Gegen die Wand). I've heard of Die Edukators. I'll look for it. 

I don't know any of that music. I'll have to check it out. Thanks! :nw

And thanks again, everyone.  

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------

